# Rihanna's Outfit :/



## Ricci (May 6, 2009)

Good lord Riri






What an ugly outfit!!


----------



## emily_3383 (May 6, 2009)

all i did was giggle when i saw it. idk lol


----------



## -Chelsey- (May 6, 2009)

Yeah I'm not liking it either, on Perez yesterday he was saying she was one of the best dressed in that outfit and I really don't understand why.


----------



## Adrienne (May 6, 2009)

Best dressed? I may be a fashion klutz but that outfit is hideous. Makeup looks okay.


----------



## Karren (May 6, 2009)

Actually not that bad... For a Female to Male crossdresser!! Lol.

A nice pair of wingtips would work better than those girly flats!


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 6, 2009)

What are you guys talking about? It's fantastic!


----------



## -Chelsey- (May 6, 2009)

http://www.perezhilton.com/category/rihanna/






She cancelled "comeback" concert in Dubai later this month, but Rihanna surprised everyone by making her first official public appearance since the Chris Brown incident at the Met's Costume Institute annual gala in NYC.

And she looked so fierce and fashion-forward!

Wearing a daring creation from Dolce&amp;Gabbana that worked from head to toe - hair, makeup, gloves, those fab shoulder pads - Princess RiRi was one of the best dressed women of the night.

So nice to see her back in the swing of things!


----------



## Lucy (May 6, 2009)

i like the idea of it.. it just looks really ill fitting!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah I'm not liking it either, on Perez yesterday he was saying she was one of the best dressed in that outfit and I really don't understand why. He loves her. He only posts praises for her. lol.
I like this pic from TMZ:






Rihanna Is So Trendy! | TMZ.com


----------



## Roxie (May 6, 2009)

Good grief


----------



## pinksugar (May 6, 2009)

god that's awful. Get rid of those hideous shoulder pads and THEN we can talk fashion awesome.

Honestly, there is usually SOMETHING about Rhi's outfits that I don't like, always a crazy detail. Like 6 inch sleeves. Ptch!


----------



## Adrienne (May 6, 2009)

LOL I like the TMZ comparison!


----------



## Doya G (May 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i like the idea of it.. it just looks really ill fitting! i agree..the idea is cool ..but she did not manage to pull the look..


----------



## candygalore (May 7, 2009)

wow, if i was her i would have told me driver shut up and drive drive fast don't let anyone see me dress like this is the soulr pads that takes away the fab of the outfit i agree with rosie. good one ricci.


----------



## Bec688 (May 7, 2009)

oh.my.god - fug, fug, fugly!


----------



## Ozee (May 7, 2009)

The fabric looks cheap aswell, yey for her being original...but...nope not a goer.


----------



## Ricci (May 7, 2009)

I think he loves her because she looks like a guy these days lol

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif He loves her. He only posts praises for her. lol.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 7, 2009)

I really like her hair and makeup. She looks happy!


----------



## McRubel (May 7, 2009)

She looks a lot like Prince in that pic!


----------



## Ricci (May 7, 2009)

Not long ago she was looking like micheal jackson lol






I wonder whois next?

Originally Posted by *McRubel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She looks a lot like Prince in that pic!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think he loves her because she looks like a guy these days lol LOL! Too funny!


----------



## Adrienne (May 7, 2009)

LOL I guess it doesn't hurt to wish Ricci!


----------



## laurafaye (May 10, 2009)

I think without those huge ruffly shoulder pads the outfit would be nice, but thats just my opinion


----------



## vanilla_sky (May 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *TOOFACED* /img/forum/go_quote.gif personally i think her outfit was gorgeous, after all it was the Costume Institute Gala and it makes sense for the exotic-ness of the clothing. i think she pulled off the look really well.. Rihannas image is very "out of this world" kind and this suites the image. loving it, she's a true risk taker and I totally admire her for that! that's exactly what I was thinking as well


----------



## Amantis (May 11, 2009)

It makes her look like a kid who picked a size or two too small. Maybe if the trousers were longer cut with a bit of boot leg - a bit like the Madonna look - would be better.

Eww.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 4, 2009)

I think she looks a state.


----------



## Lipsticklullaby (Jul 21, 2009)

i dont like it


----------



## mollydolly (Jul 21, 2009)

it's weird. i can see how the silouette would be considered fashionable but, i dont like how she's got everything covered up top then all the sudden her pants just end liek 3 inches too short and her ankles are the only thing showing. she's a pretty girl, she should play up her pretty girlyness, not dress in a manly looking suit where you can't tell her body shape at all.


----------



## aney (Jul 25, 2009)

wow that outfit is fugly!


----------



## missmignonne (Jul 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What are you guys talking about? It's fantastic! I know, right! Loving this!


----------

